# Salary for doctors



## jkonya (Nov 11, 2012)

Dear All
I do wonder whether you have any suggestions. My husband has been offered a job as a specialist in medical field. He has been offered 40,000 AED a month, this includes basic salary, accommodation benefit, other benefits like school, etc. our kids are 5 and 6.
We are from the EU work three years experience in the UK.
Do you think the offer is appropriate? We have doubts.
Thank you in advance


----------



## jkonya (Nov 11, 2012)

I meant 3 years UK experience, all together 8 years. On GMC specialty register in Cardiology.
Thanks


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello jkonya,

If the monthly salary is inclusive of school fees then I would say it is not appropriate as schooling is very expensive here but I cannot comment on whether the offer is a good one as I do not know the expected salary in this line of work.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No it is not appropriate, especially if you are a nationality from the EU. 

How does this salary compare to the current salary?


----------

